# udev und alsa [gelöst]

## Pengo73

Hallo,

gestern habe ich mein System auf udev umgestellt. Dabei habe ich mich an das howto aus dem gentoo-wiki gehalten.

Jetzt funktioniert zwar das hotpluggen von Usbsticks und Cams aber ich habe kein alsa mehr.

Ich habe im Forum schon mehrere Ansätze zu diesem Problem gelesen, aber keiner brachte was.

wenn ich das Modul einbinden will mit z.B.

```
modprobe snd-emu10k1
```

passiert folgendes:

```
 WARNING: Error inserting snd (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_hwdep (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_timer (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-timer.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_pcm (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-pcm.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_ac97_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/pci/ac97/snd-ac97-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_seq_device (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

WARNING: Error inserting snd_rawmidi (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/core/snd-rawmidi.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting snd_emu10k1 (/lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/kernel/sound/pci/emu10k1/snd-emu10k1.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
```

Hier der Auszug aus dmesg:

```
4>snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_init

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_task_name

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_devices

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_complete

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_playback_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_notify_callback

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_cards

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_numid

snd_mixer_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_read

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_init

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_near

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_setinteger

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_stop

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_unsigned

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_params_any

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_physical_width

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_max

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_silence_64

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_open_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_readv

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_set

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_capture_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_writev

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol _snd_pcm_hw_param_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_mixer_oss_ioctl_card

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_task_name

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_linear

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_mmap_data

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_devices

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_value_min

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_build_linear_format

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_param_mask

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_signed

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraints_complete

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_refine

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_kernel_playback_ioctl

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_big_endian

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_notify

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_release_substream

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_write

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_set_silence

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_pcm_oss: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor:           Model: MP3 Flash Stick   Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

SCSI device sda: 249856 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 249856 512-byte hdwr sectors (128 MB)

sda: assuming Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 sda: sda1

Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi3, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 4

snd: Unknown parameter `device_mode'

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_hwdep: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_ecards_limit

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_kmalloc_strdup

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_timer: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_notify

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_str

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_major

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_power_wait

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_pcm: Unknown symbol snd_info_get_line

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_interval_refine

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_component_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_rule_add

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_ac97_codec: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_oss_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_register_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_add

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_oss_info_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_unregister_device

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_unregister_ioctl

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_card_entry

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_free

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_card_file_remove

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_info_unregister

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_device_register

snd_rawmidi: Unknown symbol snd_register_device

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_receive

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_transmit

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_add

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_seq_device_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_card_register

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_card_free

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages_for_all

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_card_proc_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_minmax

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_timer_interrupt

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_mixer

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_bus

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_find_id

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_new1

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_remove_id

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_card_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_ioctl

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_free_pages

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_hwdep_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ctl_notify

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_timer_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_list

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_device_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_sgbuf_ops_page

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_new

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_hw_constraint_integer

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_rawmidi_set_ops

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_pages

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_preallocate_free_for_all

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_period_elapsed

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_ac97_write

snd_emu10k1: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_format_width
```

ein 

```
udevstart
```

 brachte nichts. Und auch ein neues Kompilieren des Kernels war ergebnislos.

Was muss ich tun?

DankeLast edited by Pengo73 on Wed May 04, 2005 11:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dek

Mit udev scheint mir das nicht viel zu tun zu haben. Hast du vielleicht nachdem du den letzten Kernel kompiliert hast das "make modules_install" vergessen?

----------

## Pengo73

Alle anderen Module sind ja da!

Ich benutze das genkernel Script. 

```
genkernel --menuconfig kernel
```

----------

## dek

Zu genkernel kann ich nicht viel sagen, habe ich noch nie benutzt.

Hilft evtl. ein update-modules?

----------

## Pengo73

nutzt leider nix.

Aber auch ein manuelles 

```
make modules_install
```

 brachte nix

----------

## bbgermany

hast du mal versucht den kernel per hand zu übersetzen ohne genkernel?

am besten vorher mal ein "make clean" machen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> hast du mal versucht den kernel per hand zu übersetzen ohne genkernel?
> 
> am besten vorher mal ein "make clean" machen.

 

benutze mal genkernel --udev --menuconfig all

Heißer Tipp udev ab Version 052 läuft bei mir zufriedenstellend..

G. Roland

----------

## Pengo73

hat leider alles nichts gebracht.

Weder von Hand noch mit genkernel gibt es einen Unterschied.

Ich habe jetzt sogar schon einen zweiten Rechner auf udev umgestellt, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis. Beim ersten Neustart ist der snd-ens1370 nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

----------

## Pengo73

Ich habe wieder Ton!!! :Laughing: 

Mit der udev Version grösser 050 kann man mit 

```
genkernel --udev initrd
```

ganz bequem in der inttrd bereits udev aktivieren.--Danke für den Tip!!  Beim nächsten Neustart (Ton gibts immer noch nicht) muss man dann wieder ein 

```
emerge udev
```

machen um wieder auf die version 04x "downzugraden". Ein 

```
udevstart
```

ausführen und dann kann man wieder mit 

```
alsaconf
```

seine Soundmodule laden. 

Solange ich mit der 04x Version mein System gestartet habe hatte ich anfänglich kein Root Laufwerk --Das Problem wurde durch die initrd gelöst, und auf dem zweitrechner liess sich der KDE nicht mehr starten weil sich xbdg (oder so..) aufhängt. KDE und die snd- Module liessen sich erst nach einen update mit darauffolgendem wiederdowngrade von udev laden.

----------

